# Found on shore at Swansea , no - it's not a crocodile



## kingofnobbys (Feb 16, 2016)

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...e/news-story/8f2443d358ed9e0fd69929377d0029d0


Another example where the "experts" don't know what they are talking about, I happen to know these nasty beasts grow to A BIGGER than 1.8m long. I hooked and tried to land one on the dykes at the old Carrington Coal Loader one night fishing for jewfish that had to be over 12' - 14' long and with a mouth that could easily fit full grown man's head into .... not a hope in hell of getting it out of the water by myself with just one gaff, best I could manage was to pull it's head out of the water by about 4 ft , was way too heavy to get more out the water - essentially just cut the line , packed up , left and headed for the nearest drink hole ..... doubted I had any hope of catching a jewfish with that beast was hanging about. 


I'm sure many powerful runs when fishing at night for jewfish or in deep water for snapper , that are broken off and blamed on sharks , are hook ups with monster sized pike eels . 
I wouldn't want to encounter one face to face in it's own territory while snorkling .... I expect I'd need to change my budgie-smugglers afterwards.

Even small versions 2m long have a very nasty disposition , will chase you along the ground and try to bite you ....


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 17, 2016)

*WOW*, I have fished the beaches, estuary's, rivers, and sea walls all up and down the NSW coast from Kingscliff to Nowra for Jewies for the last 42 years and i can honestly say i have *"Never" *seen anything like that, i have had big runs that ended with a break off with very frayed line that i have blamed on Sharks but if i ever saw a monster like that on the end of my line it would take more than a bottle of Jack Daniels to settle me down enough or make me brave enough to tell anyone about it, that thing is just bloody frightening........*WOW*​.  .......................Ron


----------

